
Annoying Car horns – Can technology ever replace vehicle horns? - Trun_wal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_horn
======
Sami_Lehtinen
I don't even remember when I would have heard a car horn last time, so what's
the problem? It happens so rarely.

~~~
twobyfour
That just means you live on a wide street more than a block from any major
artery prone to traffic jam.

My street empties into one of the biggest and most jam-prone avenues in the
city. During certain times, traffic backs up on my block too, and people sit
outside my window leaning on their horns.

We also get the same effect at random times of day whenever anything larger
than a sedan (often a truck so large it probably shouldn't be on the local
streets in the first place) gets stuck behind a double parked delivery van or
renovation contractor's truck.

